
Hackers Came, but the French Were Prepared - the_duck
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/09/world/europe/hackers-came-but-the-french-were-prepared.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
thogenhaven
“Look, we’re watching the Russians. We’re seeing them penetrate some of your
infrastructure. Here’s what we’ve seen. What can we do to try to assist?”

"In mid-March, researchers with Trend Micro, the cybersecurity giant based in
Tokyo, watched the same Russian intelligence unit behind some of the
Democratic National Committee hacks start building the tools to hack Mr.
Macron’s campaign."

How does US Govt and security firms monitor such hacks? What are they looking
for and how do they do it?

------
rubatuga
If they could provide a single shred of evidence for Russian hacking, other
than Russian sounding usernames, that would be great. Correct me if I'm wrong,
but didn't the CIA leaks prove that governments have the ability to easily
spoof the origin of the hack?

~~~
pottersbasilisk
Yes they did. wikileaks has it all. supposedly more on the way.

~~~
willstrafach
This is not true. I am 100% certain you cannot produce proof of this.

~~~
rubatuga
I think there isn't concrete proof, but at this point I am more inclined to
believe Wikileaks than the US agency on this matter.

~~~
willstrafach
I am confused by your statement, because again, this is completely made up.

Their analysis for that information was code, which anyone can read and see
the function, it is not really something you interpret to mean one thing or
another. In this case, the code they referenced was gibberish written in a few
other languages used for testing ("lorem ipsum" style text).

------
deferredposts
Could the "rushed" approach of the Russians have to do with the
characteristics of the French election? That up untill the first round it was
not clear who would go up against Le Pen.

